

Kawa in Languages shootout (vs Java, Scala, Clojure, JRuby) - brlewis
http://per.bothner.com/blog/2010/Kawa-in-shootout/

======
brlewis
My main takeaway is that performance is not an issue using a non-Java language
on the JVM, except with JRuby.

